# tips and what to do ?



## whackemstackem21 (Jan 18, 2011)

This past weekend i ( mike from centeral PA) was in a predator hunting tourny for a couple days. i was the caller and my buddies were shooting. thursday i called in 2 red 1 gray and 1 coyote and walked alway with one red. friday i called in a red and 4 coyotes at the same time. 1st time ever callin a pack in at the same time. i was orginally callin for grays n when we were about to leave i decided to howl a few times n a couple barks just to see if i got anything to answer and a couple min later the whole pack just startin yippin and howling back. then after about a min. then just stopped so i waited it out a little bit. after about 5 min i shined the field and he come 4 coyotes. so i was just barking here n there lightly and did i female whimper some. they hung up after 250-300 yrds. i just didnt know what i was to do in that situtation? we shot n missed sadley. we were so pumped up! so that night we walked away with another red. it was a pretty exciting weekend!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try switching over to a distress or a coaxer when they hang up like that. Was the wind in your favor when this happened ? They may have busted you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ditto......


----------



## whackemstackem21 (Jan 18, 2011)

well we didnt ever really have a good set up i mean we were set up on the middle of a field with nothing to blend in with cuz we were just going to do a quick set for grays n we decided to howl n whatnot and the game began. but i was thinking about switching to disstress but i wasnt sure if that would have spoked them or not... and what is coaxer? they didnt seem like they busted me they were just hung up sitting there n looking around.


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Mike , a coxer is a little call, like something you would take out of a dogs toy..(really) they sell coxers but basicaly calling light , squeek ,squeek just enough to keep their intrest but not loud to give yourself up...and this past weekend the moon was bad for sitting in the middle of a feild. when you hit the light you may have gave yourself up with a silhouet
good luck.. send some yotes south......


----------



## whackemstackem21 (Jan 18, 2011)

yeah i know it deffenitly was not the best set up haha. and ok so something like a little mouse squeeker?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Or they make them with a slim reed between two bent blades. You hold it with your lips or teeth it is a soft or medium loud squeak. You can draw it out or use it short and sharp.

Good luck and nail them this weekend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I normally just use "The Kiss of Death" You can make that kissing sound on the back of your non trigger hand, that fatty tissue on the back of the web of your thumb and forefinger works well or you can just make a loud kissing sound. There is minimal movement and it's hard to leave at home.


----------



## whackemstackem21 (Jan 18, 2011)

haha alright thanks for the tips guys im hoping to get some more in n try this out !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good luck !


----------

